# Test Cyp. + D-Bol cycle



## Hrsecck (Sep 12, 2014)

I am on a relatively low dose of test cypionate, and am wanting to add in some D-Bol to increase strength and mass. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 12, 2014)

This would be my first experience with AAS other than my TRT.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 12, 2014)

What dose of cyp are you doing?  Dbol is a great oral cycle for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 12, 2014)

Currently I am at 150mg weekly, looking to kick that up next week. Probably will be allowed 10-20 more mgs.


----------



## Infantry87 (Sep 12, 2014)

What are your goals man? Are you on TRT? 150 a wk is a trt dose IMO anyways


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2014)

why not just up the test


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 12, 2014)

The 150mg is my TRT dosage. I would love to up my dosage, unfortunately I do not have that option.


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 12, 2014)

You can get dbol but not more test? Why is more test not an option?


----------



## Stevethedream (Sep 12, 2014)

From my experience dbol is a great kick starter and definitely helps increase strength and mass. Since ur limited to ur test, I would start off running anywhere from 30 - 50 mg of dbol ed for about 4-6 weeks. When I ran it I did 50 mg pre work out at about 45-60 mins b4 training and had great results. U. An also split the dosages throughout the day as well if ur able to. To me it's all trial and error to see what and when it works best for u. Always remember diet and nutrition come number one! Good luck bud!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2014)

any reason u can get dbol but not test? I really would focus in on find more test,u would be surprised what 500mg can do


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2014)

but...if u cant find more test start the dbols out at 30mg for the first week then bump it up to the desired dose.I always start my orals with a lower dose then bump it after a week or 2.Run the dbol for 6 weeks using NAC for your liver the whole time.Also drink alot of water and do u have a AI?More then likely your gonna need one


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for the pointers brothers!


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 13, 2014)

I have plenty of arimidex. I think I will pursue getting my hands on more test before trying the d-Bol an acquaintance  is offering. I've waited 34 years to try AAS thus far, no need to rush.


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 13, 2014)

Aside from the major plateau I have encountered the last year or two!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 13, 2014)

good idea on holding off with the dbols..The gains from test will be easier to hold on to


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 13, 2014)

Hrsecck said:


> I have plenty of arimidex. I think I will pursue getting my hands on more test before trying the d-Bol an acquaintance  is offering. I've waited 34 years to try AAS thus far, no need to rush.



.....get it anyways.  Save it for later.  As you said.  No need to rush. But proper planning is an ace card.


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 13, 2014)

Will do thanks!


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 13, 2014)

sounds like your doc is a pain about your trt. do you have to go to them for your shot?


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes, although I have been able to get a pre-fill at times when I would be traveling.


----------



## shenky (Sep 13, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> good idea on holding off with the dbols..The gains from test will be easier to hold on to



Meh, I don't think the actual LBM gained from orals are any harder to keep. The loss of gains is an illusion; you're merely gaining and losing a shit load of water. For example, I gained 35 pounds after my last dbol run. I might have gained 3-5 pounds of LBM


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 13, 2014)

shenky said:


> Meh, I don't think the actual LBM gained from orals are any harder to keep. The loss of gains is an illusion; you're merely gaining and losing a shit load of water. For example, I gained 35 pounds after my last dbol run. I might have gained 3-5 pounds of LBM



if u have a clean diet and dont eat like a slob u can gain cleaner muscle from dbol..I dont put on alot of water cause of the way i eat..In my experience oil gains are way easier to hold on to then orals.Plus the guy has yet to turn up the test ,he doesnt need dbol right now


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 13, 2014)

shenky said:


> Meh, I don't think the actual LBM gained from orals are any harder to keep. The loss of gains is an illusion; you're merely gaining and losing a shit load of water. For example, I gained 35 pounds after my last dbol run. I might have gained 3-5 pounds of LBM



damn bro 35 pounds..i bet u looked like a waterballon


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 13, 2014)

How were your strength gains with d-Bol?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 13, 2014)

Hrsecck said:


> How were your strength gains with d-Bol?



the strength gains are unbelievable


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice! Thanks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

aslong as u watch what u eat and use a ai the water shouldnt be that much.I hate using pro bodybuilders as a example but if u look ate arnold during his dbol years he didnt look to bloated


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks Mr. Bundy


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> aslong as u watch what u eat and use a ai the water shouldnt be that much.I hate using pro bodybuilders as a example but if u look ate arnold during his dbol years he didnt look to bloated



Here to add-on:

Look at 70s; no AIs.

The majority nowadays scream to use AIs when all is needed is strict dieting/strict liquid control.

Top those two with an AI? No water problems.

Obviously the 70s guys weren't as vascular/shredded during competition, but you can have striations with any "wet" compound.

Tl;dr: bloat is non existent if strict food/liquid control is there. Those two+AI=Striations and lean.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 14, 2014)

35 lbs of total weight gain and you guess you gained 3-5 lbs of LBM? That is absolutely disgraceful. Don't ever tell anyone that THAT type of result is normal or what they can expect... I know you didn't directly say that but geezus I can't get over how terrible those gains are. You should be able to gain 10 lbs LBM on a 4 week dbol run without even trying. 

Only use an AI if you already get gyno from test (as you will surely get gyno from dbol). Don't use an AI to lean out, just use it to control gyno


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 14, 2014)

Awesome input, thanks guys!


----------

